# [Tool] Ultimate Read write flash mtk, Spd, Qualcomm unlock, Lock network, sim, Frp



## XN Logos (Nov 19, 2016)

*******************Miracle Box *******************
This Is only for Personal use,  
I am Not a Developer of This Box, this is Developed By a miracle Team
Hit Thanks:good: For This Crack-
Features-
Features for MTk[all Devices]-

Read info
    Read
    Write
    format
    repair baseband
    repair imei
    repair bad software
    read telbk
    write telbk
    bad fectory
    nework unlock
    read nvrm
    write nvrm
    unlock sim
    read sim code
    and More But im in Short
Features for Android { All Devices]-

over adb
    read info
    read pattern
    read password key
    read nvrm
    unlock gmail[frp]
    Enable Diagnostic mod,
    reset FRP{moto Devices]
    Repair wifi
    backup Contact, apk's

Over fastboot-

write daata'
    unlock bootloader 
    lock Bootloader
    wipe catch
    wipe data

 Samsung Devices-

read info
    write
    flashs
    reset FRP
    Read lock key
    network unlock
    backup esf
    and More
SPD Devices-

Read
    write
    backup nvrm
    write nvrm
    formate
    repair imei
    clear code
    sp unlock
    repair boot
    and more
Qualcomm Devices-

file unlock
    read 
    write
    format
    sp unlock
    imei repair
    and more

Blackberry and Nokia-

Read
write/flash
unlock lock
How to install-

Download setup from above
    disable internet and antivirus[must require]
    right click and extract Here
    Run miracle load 2.27a file done. that's it,
    do according your need,
    follow instructions from miracle screen
Download-
mod edit - link removed





*


----------



## Phyo Nyi Nyi (Feb 26, 2017)

XN Logos said:


> ******************Miracle Box *******************
> This Is only for Personal use,
> I am Not a Developer of This Box, we just crack it and share crack with you-
> Hit Thanks:good: For This Crack-
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS for sharing with us


----------



## TheMadScientist (Feb 26, 2017)

XN Logos said:


> *******************Miracle Box *******************
> This Is only for Personal use,
> I am Not a Developer of This Box, we just crack it and share crack with you-
> Hit Thanks:good: For This Crack-
> ...

Click to collapse



Aint tried it yet but rite on.     Thanx


----------



## exdihey (Oct 29, 2017)

*where's the download and the crack? *

i cant find the download file and/or the crack file...


----------

